

Remind HN: Hacker News Monthly Launchpad - tonystubblebine
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_141079939271952&notif_t=group_activity

======
dclaysmith
Yeah. Great group and hope it keeps going. I didn't end up launching anything
back in November but it lit a fire under me and I hope to have something to
show next week. It's been pretty inspiring reading about other's launches,
successes, and growing pains over the last couple months.

------
tonystubblebine
If you're launching this month (or any month really), this is a great place to
get initial feedback.

------
javabuddy
Thanks for this information.

